# New member from South Florida



## fishindave07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Got the itch and now im interested in starting a backyard apiary here in Homestead. There's tons of land down here for farming and agriculture and im interested in meeting with some locals to show me the ropes. Personally, I love to hunt and fish, and make my own beer and soon to be mead.

Cheers,

Fishin Dave


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Dave, you should be able to find plenty of beekeepers in FL.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## fishindave07 (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome Dave! I am in St. Pete 4th year beek. Not an expert by any means but happy to answer any questions that I can. We Foridians have a totally different experience than most of the rest of the bee keepers-My bees are still foraging-Up North they are mostly tucked in for the winter. Jim


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome Dave, from South Carolina


----------

